# Opinion on Wellness CORE and Rachael Ray?



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to switch my dogs over from Kibbles N Bits to Wellness CORE mixed with Rachael Ray, because we don't really have the money to buy a 12 pound bag at 38 dollars from Petsmart all the time. 

I get that RR is a a 4 star food, but what do you all think of me mixing it with CORE?


----------



## 3's a Charm (Oct 17, 2013)

My mom 's dog has eaten wellness all her life and is doing very well at 15 years of age. She has always been a beautiful, shiny, alert dog. I don't think she has ever been ill. 

Obviously one experience isn't conclusive, but I thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I kind of think that Wellness CORE is overpriced for the quality. . .you could find a comparable grain-free food for a lot cheaper. (however, if you have a dog that needs to lose a lot of weight, Wellness CORE low-fat is the best diet food). What stores are available in your area?

Whatever you decide on, be sure to transition slowly, as it's a big shock to the tummy to switch from Cap'n Crunch to Kashi .


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Personally, I think would just switch her to Rachel Ray. It will still be a massive upgrade over Kibbles n Bits.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

Petsmart, Pet Supermarket, Petco, Walmart, Winn Dixie and Publix. I also think there's a special feed store that has foods like Taste of The Wild and other things, but they don't carry dog-specific foods, mom went there for her friend's horses. It was a horse/feed/shoppe. Also downtown there's some sort of designer doggy bakery that I haven't really looked at before - but just now I looked on their site and they have things like Wellness and Orijen and stuff while my other local stores don't. 

Here's a link to the site http://woofgangbakery.com/retail/

I think i could _ask _if they could get RR in? Who knows.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

That site suggests they carry Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Earthborn, and a few other brands that have good quality, decent prices lines. Petsmart has good options too, I'm sure. For the price of Rachael Ray's food, you could probably get a better food. RR isn't bad, though, and it's waaay better that Kibbles n Bits.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think RR food is a Walmart exclusive. I could be wrong but that's the only place I've seen it . 

But yeah! Go check out the doggie boutique. A lot of them have very reasonable prices on high-quality foods, even if everything else they sell is crazy expensive. And the sales clerks are usually pretty knowledgeable so you can ask all kinds of questions about the foods they carry.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Choose one or the other. Even though I don't think its a wonderful food, I'd go with RR. Kibbles & Bits is crappy food and IMO, Wellness is too big a jump. Can you order food online?


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

I could try ordering food online. Has anyone had bad/good/whatever experiences with that? Does anyone know of places to order food online especially?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

TheBigAnimation said:


> I could try ordering food online. Has anyone had bad/good/whatever experiences with that? Does anyone know of places to order food online especially?


I rarely buy locally. I'd like to but I'd have to drive 35 min to get to a store that has a good selection. It's cheaper online, for me, free shipping & it gets delivered.

Chewy.com, Petflow.com and wag.com are ones I use, mostly chewy. Also, petfooddirect.com, doggie food.com are others. There's a 1800whiskers one, pethealthandnutritioncenter but you'll have to google for the sites


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

If the boutique address is the correct location, I have to think you'd have something like a Tractor Supply around. You may find something there that would work, too, like their 4Health line, which looks to be about the same price/pound as the Rachel Ray.

My parents have fed the RR before, and of the grocery store/Walmart options, I think it's probably one of the better choices. Their dog has done well when she's eaten it.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

TheBigAnimation said:


> I could try ordering food online. Has anyone had bad/good/whatever experiences with that? Does anyone know of places to order food online especially?


Here's a list of sites to order dog food.

Chewy
Petflow
Wag
National Pet Pharmacy 
Dr's Foster and Smith
Pet 360
Pet Store.com
Wayfair
Doggie Food
Pet Food Direct 

Walmart & Target both carry RR,if your still looking to get it.It is much better food compared to Kibbles'N'Bits. Someone mentioned 4health,another food good for the price, & much better than Kibbles'N'Bits.

If your wanting to switch to any food, do it very slowly. Especially since your going from very low quality food to 4 or 5 star food.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

If you decide on Core, Amazon has the best price, and free shipping.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

My doxie eats RR turkey i order it online from walmart its free shipping 
over 50.00


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I order fromm dog food from petbest.com


----------



## loveschnauzer (Oct 29, 2013)

I used to feed my mini schnauzer Wellness Core and he really, really liked it and was doing well with it, no allergies, diarrhea, vomiting, nothing. But it contains tomato pomace and it seems to contribute to beard/paw staining, that's why I stopped buying it and mixed opinions about it. Chewy.com has excellent customer service and prices. Never tried Rachel Ray's food though.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

The Tomato Pomace is one of the things that I don't really like about CORE, but I've given my Chi's the small breed and they seem to enjoy it. My mom said that she'd be willing to switch them to Wellness CORE completely as they have had CORE mixed in with their previous food. Like just now - we bought a 4 lb bag for 13.99 from Petsmart (locally) and that was on sale, we just wanted to mix that in with their Kibbles N Bits. My grandparents dog is coming over to live with us today - Saturday - and she's overweight.

Hopefully with CORE I can get her to loose some weight. She's a 19-20 pound Chiweenie and she's 11 years old, I worry about her sometimes, so hopefully if I get her switched to CORE + Kibbles N Bits I can get them all switched to just CORE. I'm sure she wont have a problem with eating CORE, Heidi has been eating Old Roy Soft N Moist at my grandparents mixed with Kibbles N Bits and table scraps, so maybe a higher-quality diet will make her want to eat it more. Who knows. I don't think she's too terribly picky.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

Pet Food Direct 
4lb bag - 16.49
12lb bag - 35.99

Doggie Food 
4lb bag - 9.99 
12lb bag - 30.99 

Wayfair 
Not the kind I was looking for

Petstore 
Not the kind I was looking for 

Doctor Foster And Smith
Not the kind I was looking for

Pet 360 
4lb bag - 17.49
12lb bag - 36.99

Wag
4lb bag - 15.99 
12lb bag - 37.99

Petflow 
4lb bag - 15.99
12lb bag - 37.99

Chewy 
4lb bag - 13.99
12lb bag - 30.95

Amazon 
4lb bag - 13.99
12lb bag - 30.95

"Not the kind I was looking for" Meant that it had Wellness Small Breed PUPPY food instead.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I think RR food is a Walmart exclusive. I could be wrong but that's the only place I've seen it .


I live in GA, and our Publix carries both RR grain free and grain inclusive. 

If you're thinking about ording online, I've successfully ordered from Chewy.com, and I LOVE their customer service. I ordered two bags of a food awhile ago, and when I got it, I noticed that the expiration date was Dec. 14th, which didn't make me happy. I then got a request to fill out a customer satisfaction survey. I complimented their prices, their ease of ordering, and speed of delivery, but I complained that the kibble had an expiration date so close to the delivery date, and that I'd have to freeze one of the bags so it wouldn't go bad before I had a chance to use it (I rotate kibbles, so I wouldn't use both bags by that date). Within 24 hours, a rep, Kelly, emailed me, apologizing. She said that they were going to get rid of all those bags from their inventory and restock (I suggested that they donate them to a shelter, which she answered back that they always do that :rockon. Kelly also told me that once they were restocked that she would mail me, free of charge, two new bags. Yesterday, I got a confirmation email that they'd been shipped!! :clap2: I should be getting them within a couple of days.

Since you have a Petsmart, you could check out their store brand, Authority. They have a grain free, Chicken and Potato, that doesn't look bad, and it's very reasonably priced. I would use it in my rotation if my dogs could eat a chicken kibble, but they can't.

Do you have a Tractor Supply? If so, they have their own store brand, 4 Health, that's pretty good. They have 3 different varieties of grain free, as well as grain inclusive, at very reasonable prices.


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Georgia! When the puppies are running low on kibble + CORE I'll start to browse at Chewy.com and see if I can get them a 12 lb bag and that way they'll be fully transitioned. My mom said she'd agree to that. But a question - how was the shipping prices? Do they have a shipping guide on their site somewhere saying which areas they ship to? I'm in Florida...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Granted, your dogs are small. . .but I worry that if money is tight and you go for something super pricy like CORE, you might end up back with K&B if you don't have the $$ when the bag runs out :/. I mean, I won't pay that much for cat kibble (OK, I don't buy cat kibble at all anymore but you know what I mean ) and cat food is always more expensive. Something higher quality but less expensive might be a better choice. 

But yes, I think switching to anything with less sugar will probably help your Chiweenie lose weight. K&B is just so chock full of sugar and nasty that she's bound to at least look better and feel better and that might make her run around more. But careful measuring is the most important part of doggie weight loss. The better foods aren't necessarily more tasty than K&B (Cap'n Crunch IS yummier than Kashi, no denying), but hopefully she'll appreciate the higher meat content.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

TheBigAnimation said:


> Thanks for the heads up Georgia! When the puppies are running low on kibble + CORE I'll start to browse at Chewy.com and see if I can get them a 12 lb bag and that way they'll be fully transitioned. My mom said she'd agree to that. But a question - how was the shipping prices? Do they have a shipping guide on their site somewhere saying which areas they ship to? I'm in Florida...


Chewy ships free for $49+ orders. I just buy more than one bag, or whatever it takes to get to that amount. It takes about 3 days for the food to get to me, via ground shipping.


----------

